# Aggressive coyotes



## 9Left

I wanted to share my experience I had on the Sunday night before gun season. And maybe get a little insight from some experienced coyote hunters on here.
As I do every year for deer gun season, I make the drive to SE Ohio on the Sunday morning before to some family property I hunt with some friends and relatives. I do a little scouting in the afternoon and then enjoy an evening of bow hunting in an attempt to fill my antlerless tag before it expires. 

I got settled in the tree about 3pm that Sunday, after a couple hours of sitting and seeing nothing but squirrels my luck finally changed and a couple does came out of the thicket about 80 yards away, slowly making there way right down the path I had set up on. The leading doe finally made it within bow range and I was able to get a shot, in my excitement, my shot placement was a touch back on the deer but I got a pass through with the rage broadhead I was using, I looked at my watch as she bounced off into a Pine tree thicket, it was 5pm, it would be dark soon but I wanted to give her time to bed down and expire. I waited until 6pm to put on my headlamp and make my way down the tree. When I got to the ground I could hear several coyotes barking and howling, I thought nothing of it as I hear this every night in the deer woods. I found my arrow, blood from tip to tip, I saw very dark blood, "livershot", I thought to myself, "this shouldn't be too bad of a tracking job". 
The blood was pretty easy to follow, right to the tree with the log at the bottom that I had mentally marked when I last saw her. So I slowly started making my way through the pines, following the bloodtrail. Now, if any of you have ever been in a pine thicket, you know just how thick it gets in there and pitch black dark. I would say I was about 50 yrds or so into the thicket when I came across a spot with a TON of blood and matted down branches and pine needles, "dammit"..i pushed her off" I thought. I knelt down for a few minutes to decide wether I should just back off and find her later in the night. Just then I heard a crash quite a ways ahead of me in the thicket and decided to press on and track. in hopes that sound was my deers last steps.
I tracked another 50 yards or so and as I was pushing my way through two big pine branches I looked straight ahead, at first I saw just a tail run across where my headlamp light was, then another grayish brown body, then another. I heard some rusting immediately to my right, looked over and about 15 feet from me was a coyote, now I have encountered coyotes before in the woods and they are always more scared of me then I was of them and they have always bolted off before I could react and try to shoot them..this coyote...however, just stared at me, lowered his head, neck hair raised, I couldn't even tell he had ears they were layed back so flat on his head, the pines were so thick, there wasn't enough room to draw my bow. So I held my bow in front of me and slowly started stepping backwards the way I came in..i got about 6 steps and thought "this isn't too bad, im just gonna slowly back off and no ones gonna get hurt..as I went to turn around and walk away the coyote lunged at me and got ahold of my pants leg just below my knee..I started swinging my bow at him and kicking my leg as hard as I could, after just a couple seconds he let go and bolted off, I turned and got out of the pines as fast as I could and ran back to where I had my tree stand. Still shaking, I looked at my pants leg and saw he only got a hold of my scent suit pants, I was wearing a fairly thick pair of bibs under that.
I got back to my truck and drove back to deer camp and told the other guys about the encounter. It took a couple beers and a little whisky before I calmed down. It was pretty much the most frightening, craziest thing that's ever happened to me in the woods. The guys at camp think that
either the dogs were on my deer or I had inadvertently stumbled across a den. 
Can anyone here help me understand why this coyote acted in this manner? like I said, been hunting quite a few years, and have encountered them before, but NEVER has it ended this way.
I was able to track the deer later that night with some friends , didn't have any other encounters either. we found the deer at a location no where near where I was confronted, and not touched by coyotes. I was still able to field dress her and get her back. So the theory of coyotes finding the deer first isn't right. Any thoughts on this from anyone ?


----------



## ezbite

i killed a deer a few years ago out at mosquito during bow season. as i was draggin out the deer thru a field in the dark that had grass over my head (looked kinda like wheat) i could hear those yotes yelping withing 10 feet of me and running around, i still say to this day it was at least 5 of them, scared me a lot. all i had was a head lamp and im pretty sure they were after the blood scent the gutted deer was leaving but boy did it make my hair stand up. i ended up holding an arrow in one hand and my bow in the other (i was using a harness drag), after that ive never bow hunted without a pistol.


----------



## crappiedude

ezbite said:


> ...... after that *ive never bow hunted without a pistol*.


Yep, I carry all the time while bowhunting just for that reason. The last few years my partner and I have walked within 40 yards of yotes on more than one occasion going into our stands


----------



## ironman172

crappiedude said:


> Yep, I carry all the time while bowhunting just for that reason. The last few years my partner and I have walked within 40 yards of yotes on more than one occasion going into our stands


Me too....never enter the woods with out it


----------



## CHOPIQ

About a month ago I was hunting in SE Ohio and all of a sudden every squirrel in the woods just went crazy. I didn't think a bunch about it. About half an hour later I was walking back to my truck and I could hear something moving behind me. Kept looking back but didn't see anything. I got back to my truck and was removing my hunting clothes when I heard a couple snarls not 10 feet away from me. It was dark by then and where I heard the snarls from it was behind a row of weeds along the road. Luckily I had my drivers door opened. I jumped into my truck with only one shoe on and drove off. I got about a mile away and stopped to finish changing but didn't see anything behind me. Don't know if they were dogs or coytotes but I didn't want to find out. Think it's time I get myself a pistol to carry with me from now on.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

One of my stands is w/in 20yds of a creek.Earlier this season,two guys come in wading the creek and fishing(trespassing.Imagine that!) But,rather than ruin my hunt,I let them walk by.They stop about 40yds from me and fish a small hole there.look the other way and here come 3 coyotes walking straight at them.I actually get coyotes attention and scare them off,as they were right in front of me.There's no doubt in my mind that those two guys were being followed,if not stalked.Those yotes weren't 20 seconds behind those guys and going right at them,again about 40yds away.I've never even give coyote a thought in all my yrs of hunting as possibly being a threat.But since that afternoon,my 9mm is always strapped,as well my big knife strapped accessibly to my pack.You just gotta be prepared for anything.Coyote are getting thick,and seemingly not as fearful of us as they used to be.I also hunt coyote at that property,after deer season or I'm tagged out.I called and killed 9 last winter/early spring.Didn't even dent the population.Every evening sounds like a dog shelter at feeding time out there.Sun hits the horizon and the howls,yipping and barks are almost deafening.This is Pickaway co.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duck391

A couple years ago I was helping a buddy drag a deer out of the woods he shot at Dusk. It was dark and we didn't have a light. We kept hearing steps all around us within maye 15 yards and when we would stop they would for a second too. I through some sticks in the direction of the noise and heard them bolt but they would be right back after another 100 yards of dragging. Most nerve wrecking drag I've ever had. Luckily they didn't get any closer like your encounter.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

Well..i definitely have different feelings now towards having my CCW..Ive never really felt the need for it until now... This will probably never happen again Im sure...but Things will be different next season!


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> Well..i definitely have different feelings now towards having my CCW..Ive never really felt the need for it until now... This will probably never happen again Im sure...but Things will be different next season!


There is no need for CCW if you open carry while hunting. That's simply a leg holster or a holster attached to your pack. It just needs to be seen upon approach.


----------



## 9Left

so you can legally carry a pistol..open to view...while bow hunting? Thanks I was not aware of that... interested in looking into this and getting a pistol for hunting


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> so you can legally carry a pistol..open to view...while bow hunting? Thanks I was not aware of that... interested in looking into this and getting a pistol for hunting


yepper.... and its easier to access if needed.

just remember, it must be seen. if you put it inside your pack and dont have a CCW youre commiting a felony.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

9left - not doubting you one bit, but that doesn't sound like coyote behavior...sounds like domestic bred canine behavior. I'm not a coyote expert by any means, just have done quite a bit of reading and my very good friend is a canine trapper. He's caught 100s of canines over 30+ years. He used to trap fox, but he quit and switched to coyotes when fox #'s declined heavily years ago. I've gone on the line with him a couple times (he doesn't like company on his lines especially from rookie folk like me)....the few coyotes he caught when I was with him all were submissive when approached. I asked him if he ever had coyotes try to get after him when trapped..he says yes, but it is rare and it's always a big old alpha dog every time. He also says that alpha dog has only 2 choices...run or fight and he can't run and he knows it. He also knows he got to being the alpha by killing everything that challanges him...nature takes its course and his only attempt is a fight.

I personally have come up on coyotes eating deer 3 times in my life and all 3 times they bolted in quick order.

Again, I believe you. But with what I know I would think it was a dog mix, a sick coyote, or maybe a big aggressive alpha dog that just don't back down to anything on his turf....including a man.

Crazy story...happy to hear nobody got injured and you recovered your deer.


----------



## GOLDFISH

I always carry my LC9 when I am hunting as well, Never know what kind of animal exspecially one that could be hurt you may come across. 

And as far as the open carry which Ohio is I have only ever seen one guy do it. Was at the Logan Putt putt Course in Hocking County this summer and he had a nice 1911 strapped to his belt plain as day. 

Glad your Ok


----------



## P-NUT

ezbite said:


> yepper.... and its easier to access if needed.
> 
> just remember, it must be seen. if you put it inside your pack and dont have a CCW youre commiting a felony.



A Deer Hunter CANNOT do any of the following:

4. Carry a handgun while hunting deer during the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, the deer muzzleloader season, and the archery season; have more than one firearm while hunting deer; carry a handgun being used during hunting in a concealed manner. Except as noted in No. 11 under A Deer Hunter Can Do the Following.

A Hunter CAN do the following:

11.Concealed carry: A person possessing a valid concealed carry license may carry their concealed weapon while hunting, but it may not be used to shoot, shoot.


Let's read the regs guys. We don't want anyone to get in trouble because of false info! Remember, ignorance of the law is no excuse!
(#11 is as it appears on the online hunting regs. Not sure if the odnr hired a better proof reader for the booklet!)


----------



## idontknow316

My guess is because of the area being so thick he felt cornered and responded. Scary for sure! I used to poke fun of my buddy for carrying his pistol while bow hunting from fear of coyotes. Well one evening late in the deer season, there was a lot of snow on the ground and I was walking back to the truck. It was a long walk back, about a 15 minute walk. The terrain was small rolling hills through a corn field. It was dark and I didn't have my light on due to the snow on the ground. I kept hearing something behind me, but because of the hills I couldn't see very far. When I got to the top of one hill I looked back, there were three coyotes following me about 50 yards behind. They followed me all the way to the truck, I was a little nervous, that's man talk for saying a was scared lol. I have always carried since. Had one 20 yards from me a few weeks ago, I never felt threatened though, it was kind of neat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FatDan

Shot an 8 point at 430 wed eve was way back in the woods called a buddy and he showed up an hour later coyotes had allready started eating on it


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

You have to have your CCW to carry while hunting outside of gun season correct?


----------



## P-NUT

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You have to have your CCW to carry while hunting outside of gun season correct?


Even during gun season. (see post #14)


----------



## ezbite

P-NUT said:


> A Deer Hunter CANNOT do any of the following:
> 
> 4. Carry a handgun while hunting deer during the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, the deer muzzleloader season, and the archery season; have more than one firearm while hunting deer; carry a handgun being used during hunting in a concealed manner. Except as noted in No. 11 under &#8220;A Deer Hunter Can Do the Following.&#8221;
> 
> A Hunter CAN do the following:
> 
> 11.Concealed carry: A person possessing a valid concealed carry license may carry their concealed weapon while hunting, but it may not be used to shoot, shoot.
> 
> 
> Let's read the regs guys. We don't want anyone to get in trouble because of false info! Remember, ignorance of the law is no excuse!
> (#11 is as it appears on the online hunting regs. Not sure if the odnr hired a better proof reader for the booklet!)


im very sure if im carring a pistol in plain sight in the state of ohio im fine, its called the open carry law.. maybe you should read the state laws on open carry instead of just copying and pasting something you dont understand my friend.....

heres my edit, i know exactly what the ODNR regs read. i respect them vevy much. IMO the CCW reg was just inacted to calm the CCW community. the ODNR people ARE very much smarter than any of us doing this petty arguing here on ogf. but im telling you right now.. ohio has an open carry law. it doesnt matter if im in my gym, my local pizza parlor, my tire place or even my massauge parlor. as long as that gun is visiable it legal.. even in the woods, im legal to carry 
... and id be willing to go to court over that..


----------



## P-NUT

ezbite said:


> im very sure if im carring a pistol in plain sight in the state of ohio im fine, its called the open carry law.. maybe you should read the state laws on open carry instead of just copying and pasting something you dont understand my friend.....


This is nothing personal my friend, but what is not to understand when the hunting LAWS say that a hunter cannot carry a handgun while hunting deer during archery season. This has nothing to do with open carry laws, just the deer hunting regulations. Understand?


----------



## buckeyebowman

ezbite said:


> im very sure if im carring a pistol in plain sight in the state of ohio im fine, its called the open carry law.. maybe you should read the state laws on open carry instead of just copying and pasting something you dont understand my friend.....
> 
> heres my edit, i know exactly what the ODNR regs read. i respect them vevy much. IMO the CCW reg was just inacted to calm the CCW community. the ODNR people ARE very much smarter than any of us doing this petty arguing here on ogf. but im telling you right now.. ohio has an open carry law. it doesnt matter if im in my gym, my local pizza parlor, my tire place or even my massauge parlor. as long as that gun is visiable it legal.. even in the woods, im legal to carry
> ... and id be willing to go to court over that..


OK, I understand that you're sure about carrying a pistol in plain sight, however, I'd be much reassured if the ODNR and local LEO's were also as sure. And, I'd appreciate the ODNR mentioning the same in the hunting regs book. The regs seem pretty cut and dried, especially the part about "A deer hunter CANNOT have more than one firearm when hunting deer." 

Then again, when the allowance for CCW is made, the regs seem to be working at cross purposes don't they? 

I think a logical thing to do would be to petition the ODNR and DOW to clarify their stance on open carry. And let everybody know about it!


----------



## ezbite

P-NUT said:


> This is nothing personal my friend, but what is not to understand when the hunting LAWS say that a hunter cannot carry a handgun while hunting deer during archery season. This has nothing to do with open carry laws, just the deer hunting regulations. Understand?


yes sir i do understand, and as ive said i know BOTH laws..im just saying the law as I know it, and no its nothing personal.. but it is legal in ohio to open carry. i know you cant shoot a deer with that gun while bow hunting, but whats to say i dont need it for defense? 

i actually wonder if this has ever been an issue before... im in serious doubt there has ever been a hunter ticketed for this.

and i challenge all the keyboard lawyers to prove me wrong


----------



## P-NUT

ezbite said:


> yes sir i do understand, and as ive said i know BOTH laws..im just saying the law as I know it, and no its nothing personal.. but it is legal in ohio to open carry. i know you cant shoot a deer with that gun while bow hunting, but whats to say i dont need it for defense?
> 
> i actually wonder if this has ever been an issue before... im in serious doubt there has ever been a hunter ticketed for this.
> 
> and i challenge all the keyboard lawyers to prove me wrong


I guess we're dealing with overlapping laws here. Just like I can open carry walking down main street, but as soon as I get in my car to drive home, I can't open carry any longer as it becomes transport of a firearm. Have to abide by the law that covers the current situation you are in. Does this make sense to anyone else or just me?


----------



## 9Left

Fish-N-Fool said:


> 9left - not doubting you one bit, but that doesn't sound like coyote behavior...sounds like domestic bred canine behavior. I'm not a coyote expert by any means, just have done quite a bit of reading and my very good friend is a canine trapper. He's caught 100s of canines over 30+ years. He used to trap fox, but he quit and switched to coyotes when fox #'s declined heavily years ago. I've gone on the line with him a couple times (he doesn't like company on his lines especially from rookie folk like me)....the few coyotes he caught when I was with him all were submissive when approached. I asked him if he ever had coyotes try to get after him when trapped..he says yes, but it is rare and it's always a big old alpha dog every time. He also says that alpha dog has only 2 choices...run or fight and he can't run and he knows it. He also knows he got to being the alpha by killing everything that challanges him...nature takes its course and his only attempt is a fight.
> 
> I personally have come up on coyotes eating deer 3 times in my life and all 3 times they bolted in quick order.
> 
> Again, I believe you. But with what I know I would think it was a dog mix, a sick coyote, or maybe a big aggressive alpha dog that just don't back down to anything on his turf....including a man.
> 
> Crazy story...happy to hear nobody got injured and you recovered your deer.


 Yea..those were my exact thoughts too man...I've encountered coyotes a handful of times and everytime they bolted off very quickly..almost like they're scared if me... So I was very confused by this incident and wondered why it acted like this


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

P-NUT said:


> I guess we're dealing with overlapping laws here. Just like I can open carry walking down main street, but as soon as I get in my car to drive home, I can't open carry any longer as it becomes transport of a firearm. Have to abide by the law that covers the current situation you are in. Does this make sense to anyone else or just me?


Thats the way I read it. If you want to follow the letter of the law, then you'd do how it is in the book. If you got caught, it's your right to go explain it to the judge. But ignorance of the law is not a good defense! Got a little off track here guys, sorry I'm a bit focused on the regs being new to hunting and being recently popped for hunter orange violation. I can't afford another offense and don't want to see someone else get in trouble when they could have easily and willingly been in compliance with the regulations! Didn't mean to hijack. carry on!


----------



## ezbite

P-NUT said:


> I guess we're dealing with overlapping laws here. Just like I can open carry walking down main street, but as soon as I get in my car to drive home, I can't open carry any longer as it becomes transport of a firearm. Have to abide by the law that covers the current situation you are in. Does this make sense to anyone else or just me?


boy i love all this quoting.. 

there is a seriously big difference of walking down main street with a weapon strapped on my leg where anyone can see it, as too if get into my car and drive home with a loaded weapon. thats when you break the law, unless youre licensed to carry...

to the OP, im sorry this got off track, but im glad this has come up as an issue.. open carry is legal in ohio..


----------



## P-NUT

ezbite said:


> boy i love all this quoting..
> 
> there is a seriously big difference of walking down main street with a weapon strapped on my leg where anyone can see it, as too if get into my car and drive home with a loaded weapon. thats when you break the law, unless youre licensed to carry...
> 
> to the OP, im sorry this got off track, but im glad this has come up as an issue.. open carry is legal in ohio..


Yes open carry is legal. BUT it is illegal to carry a firearm while bowhunting deer and it is illegal to carry two firearms while gun hunting deer unless you have a concealed carry permit and that weapon(handgun) is concealed. I don't understand how anyone can read the law and argue this. Enlighten me if I am wrong as the law reads.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#can_do
#11


> Concealed carry: A person possessing a valid concealed carry license may carry their concealed weapon while hunting, but it may not be used to shoot, shoot.


Shoot, shoot? Uh. Yeah, may need some clarification here I agree! lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

P-NUT said:


> Even during gun season. (see post #14)


You are allowed to carry concealed, but you aren't allowed to shoot with it. You have to open carry your deer hunting weapon.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

P-NUT said:


> Yes open carry is legal. BUT it is illegal to carry a firearm while bowhunting deer and it is illegal to carry two firearms while gun hunting deer unless you have a concealed carry permit and that weapon(handgun) is concealed. I don't understand how anyone can read the law and argue this. Enlighten me if I am wrong as the law reads.


You can carry concealed during bow, you obviously can't hunt with it.. Not really sure why they'd regulate open carry during this time if you can carry concealed anyhow. They want those licenses fees I suppose.

A hunter CANNOT:


> Carry a handgun while hunting deer during the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, the deer muzzleloader season, and the archery season; have more than one firearm while hunting deer; carry a handgun being used during hunting in a concealed manner. Except as noted in No. 11 under &#8220;A Deer Hunter Can Do the Following.&#8221;


No. 11 under &#8220;A Deer Hunter Can Do the Following.&#8221;



> Concealed carry: A person possessing a valid concealed carry license may carry their concealed weapon while hunting, but it may not be used to shoot, shoot.


Yes, the website says shoot, shoot.


----------



## missionfishin

just call the DOW and get it straightened out. Lets hear some more coyote stories!!!


----------



## Lostleader

I was followed out of the stand one night. After the third pause and hearing footsteps I knew what was following me. I walked out and as soon as I got in the field they charged out and seen what I was. All 3 cut loose yipping and howling and headed off. Not scary but wish I had something to get a few shots off, I might of had a triple that night.



DC 33


----------



## Lostleader

9 if you dont have a ccw a easily accessible knife will work for close encounters like that, plus you would of had a awesome yote skin. Ive planned for such occasions after I was followed. Call me sick but I would love to take a yote with a knife old tred barta style 

DC 33


----------



## CasualFisherman

The Ohio Hunting Pamphlet strikes again! Please read the preface:

"THIS SUMMARY is intended for the convenience of hunters and trappers and
IS NOT INTENDED to cover all laws and regulations. THIS SUMMARY is not
intended for use as evidence or as a defense in a criminal or civil
case. Due to possible changes, this summary may not be an accurate reflection
of the Ohio Revised Code and Ohio Administrative Code, which contains the details
of these regulations. Copies of the actual laws are available for review at each Ohio
Division of Wildlife District Office and online at wildohio.com."

Everyone seems to quote the booklet as gospel but it is often wrong and misinterpreted. PNUT is right if you look at the actual OAC statues: I am pasting relevant subsections:

OAC 1501:31-15-11 Deer regulations
(e) It shall be unlawful for any person hunting deer with a longbow or crossbow to possess any firearm. Persons possessing a valid Ohio concealed carry license issued pursuant to sections 2923.125 and 2923.123 of the Revised Code or a valid conceal carry license from a state with a reciprocity agreement with Ohio to carry concealed handguns, or who comply with federal legislation HR218, "The Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004" are exempted.

(d) It shall be unlawful for any person to possess or carry a rifle, pistol, revolver or any other type of firearm while hunting deer or when assisting or accompanying a person that is hunting deer, during the archery season, outside of the antlerless deer muzzleloading season , youth deer gun season, deer gun season and deer muzzleloading season

(3) It shall be unlawful for any person to possess more than one firearm, longbow or crossbow while hunting deer. Persons carrying a concealed firearm under the authority of and possessing a valid Ohio concealed carry license issued pursuant to sections 2923.125 and 2923.123 of the Revised Code or a valid conceal carry license from a state with a reciprocity agreement with Ohio to carry concealed handguns, or who comply with federal legislation HR218, "The Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004" are exempted.

While EZBite is correct that Ohio has no regulation on "Open" Carry. (Careful here as many local jurisdictions do regulate open carry) Without possessing a CCW permit, you would be found guilty of violating the above law since possession of a CCW permit is the only exemption. Without it you are carrying more than one hunting implement as defined by statue and possession of a firearm while engaged in archery hunting. 
I too felt the need to start "carrying" a pistol when bowhunting due to my coyote experiences and do not have a CCW. I brought the issue up to a GW at my son's hunter ed class as there is sort of a loophole in the definitions. I contend that I am only "Hunting" while in my treestand with a knocked arrow and that my trip to and from my stand, I am simply "transporting" more than one implement. I leave my pistol(unloaded) with my gear at the bottom of my tree and never walk with a knocked arrow. With a smirk on his face, he acknowledged the ambiguity of my argument and said he personally would buy it IF the pistol was in fact at the base of the tree when he found me but stressed others may not and it could result in a citation.  I only do this on family land so I doubt I would ever have an issue anyway.


----------



## CasualFisherman

missionfishin said:


> just call the DOW and get it straightened out. Lets hear some more coyote stories!!!


On to my coyote story, When we started having problems with coyotes at our family farm, I started dedicating a week per year to trapping them. A trapper comes and sets the line and I simply check/reset the traps daily and call him when there is a catch for him to pick up. A couple yrs ago it was the last night of our coyote cull and we managed to snare a large female. On approach, I could hear several coyotes howling very close. I dispatched the catch and started dragging her back through the snow across a large open corn field to my car. The howling got more intense and I kept looking back. I had gotten about 150 yds. when two coyotes emerged into the field and started closing the distance. My 22 pistol was a "trapper" special and very unreliable as the firing pin is very worn. It was fine for dispatching animals as it may take several strikes for the round to go off but was not a good defense weapon. I did manage to send a round toward the approaching coyotes but they did not leave. Simply kept their distance. It was the fastest drag I ever had. I bought a new Ruger MK III the next day.

Needless to say the war was won. Since trapping each year. We rarely see them anymore. Last year we didn't even catch one.


----------



## ezbite

P-NUT said:


> Yes open carry is legal. BUT it is illegal to carry a firearm while bowhunting deer and it is illegal to carry two firearms while gun hunting deer unless you have a concealed carry permit and that weapon(handgun) is concealed. I don't understand how anyone can read the law and argue this. Enlighten me if I am wrong as the law reads.


ive never said a thing about gun hunting, we were talking about bow hunting, now youre just putting words into my mouth for arguements sake? 

ive been trying to contact the ODNR thru email since ive started replying in this debate, for some reason my email keeps getting kicked back from the ODNR site. ill call later in the day and ask someone.


----------



## Mushijobah

I want more coyote stories! Crazy. I've been telling people how Coyotes seem to be changing after gaining in numbers here in Ohio. Some laugh, some agree. We'll see where this goes.


----------



## Bulldawg

Several years ago during gun season my dad had a very similar experience . He shot a deer 5 minutes into opening day and was tracking it . After he found it and was dragging it out he had a coyote following him fairly close , it must have smelled the deer and was in hot pursuit . My dad had to shoot at it to get it to leave . 

I do alot of coyote hunting and have never experienced an aggressive coyote of that nature . But hear stories from all my farmers where I hunt , just recently a landowner and his grandsons where driving around in a gator on night shortly after sunset . When they approached a bean field , where a dead deer had been laying and the coyotes where eating it . Sure enough there was a coyote in the field close to the carcass , the coyote was never bothered by their presence or of the gator . I do know when there is food present or they think something or someone is in their territory they can get pretty nasty . Ive also been told my numerous people that they have had coyotes come up on their deck at night and take cats , and since then while looking for this . I have found several dead half eaten cats in the woods . I just wouldnt expect this from the coyotes so early in the winter , as the winter goes on their breeding season starts usually in mid to late january and runs into march . At this time while calling at night I have had some good underwear changing experiences , Ive had them sneak in on me in real close quarters and start howling . Ive had them do that from 10yds-50yds away , theres really nothing that can make ya ready for that at 3am !


----------



## Lundy

ezbite said:


> yes sir i do understand, and as ive said i know BOTH laws..im just saying the law as I know it, and no its nothing personal.. but it is legal in ohio to open carry. i know you cant shoot a deer with that gun while bow hunting, but whats to say i dont need it for defense?
> 
> i actually wonder if this has ever been an issue before... im in serious doubt there has ever been a hunter ticketed for this.
> 
> and i challenge all the keyboard lawyers to prove me wrong


Tom I love you like a brother but you are wrong on this one.

Bowhunting, gun hunting, doesn't matter


----------



## tehsavage

If your worried about coyotes attacking you and that is your purpose for carrying i propose the following ways to defend yourself from an animal without carrying a sidearm:

1. Get a can of bear pepper spray (that'll stop mostly anything?)
2. Get an air horn
3. Sharpen up your bowstaff skills (regs don't say anything about bowstaffs )

That is all.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

+1 on bear spray. There is also dog spray which we issue at work and it will turn the meanest, nastiest dog into a trembling cowering heap of mush everytime. It is cheaper and easier to carry then bear spray and has pretty good range.


----------



## ML1187

Even if one has a ccw ( which I do ) it is illegal to use the weapon on any game Animal. Would I use my pistol to defend myself against a coyote or whatever attack? Yes. Would it be illegal according to the letter of the law? Yes again. Something to think about I suppose. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Where were you located in the SE? I hunt morgan and noble county AEP and there are coyotes everywhere. Opening morning my hunting partner was hanging a stand so i crept off to what we call the "prairies". As by the name its about a 1000 acre flat covered in grasses and there is one decent hill we call the "crows nest". I snuk around the crows nest and I saw a pair of coyotes. I got on my knees and they just stared at me. I knew I was near their den because of past experiences when the yotes usually hangout on top this hill. So i watched them for a while and one looked really burly and big, and this is on opening day when it was still 70 degrees. I didn't think of it much until hearing about this. Anyways I ended up sneaking up on top of the crows nest where I was given a 40 yard shot at a pup that was hopping around the tall weeds. I made the kill. 

In early november I was sitting on top the same hill when I saw a small but mature buck headed my way with a buddy behind him. His buddy was a coyote that I would guess to be well over 50lbs compared to the deer. I've seen alot of shot coyotes and compared to where I live in NE ohio, this bad boy was huge. He tried to sneak up to the buck but the buck eventually got away.


----------



## Deazl666

This is way outside my area of experience, but coywolves are bolder than pure coyotes and are spreading all over the eastern U.S. Just another possible explanation...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish_Heads

ezbite said:


> yes sir i do understand, and as ive said i know BOTH laws..im just saying the law as I know it, and no its nothing personal.. but it is legal in ohio to open carry. i know you cant shoot a deer with that gun while bow hunting, but whats to say i dont need it for defense?
> 
> i actually wonder if this has ever been an issue before... im in serious doubt there has ever been a hunter ticketed for this.
> 
> and i challenge all the keyboard lawyers to prove me wrong


That's why I always carry the new *Tenpoint Bushtusher Karbon AR 10-15 X Bow Tacstar 30 Kombo *& as soon as I come down from my stand I unhook the quick de-tach limbs & quiver assembly, store them in my carbon fibre back pack & attach my 30 round magazine of *Hornady Zombie-ote Max* ammo for the walk back to the truck.

Conceal this you yote dog suckers......you will die !! [email protected]

Built with a joint venture between Tenpoint & Tushmaster the AR-10-15 assures you will be always ready whether the need arises to slay Bambi's & Rudolph"s one at a time or Zombie pups by the hundreds. With safety in mind it only allows magazine feed in the rifle mode, so Peta loving Bambi kissers will be assured you won't decimate the herd with burst fire rage cage bashers.

Next season I wanna get the drone attachment for automatic deer drives without leaving the stand.


----------



## 9Left

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Where were you located in the SE? I hunt morgan and noble county AEP and there are coyotes everywhere. Opening morning my hunting partner was hanging a stand so i crept off to what we call the "prairies". As by the name its about a 1000 acre flat covered in grasses and there is one decent hill we call the "crows nest". I snuk around the crows nest and I saw a pair of coyotes. I got on my knees and they just stared at me. I knew I was near their den because of past experiences when the yotes usually hangout on top this hill. So i watched them for a while and one looked really burly and big, and this is on opening day when it was still 70 degrees. I didn't think of it much until hearing about this. Anyways I ended up sneaking up on top of the crows nest where I was given a 40 yard shot at a pup that was hopping around the tall weeds. I made the kill.
> 
> In early november I was sitting on top the same hill when I saw a small but mature buck headed my way with a buddy behind him. His buddy was a coyote that I would guess to be well over 50lbs compared to the deer. I've seen alot of shot coyotes and compared to where I live in NE ohio, this bad boy was huge. He tried to sneak up to the buck but the buck eventually got away.



I hunt just on the line of Gallia county, near Vinton county


----------



## 9Left

I think I can clear this up a little..my buddy is a LEO..Basically..Ohio DOES have an OPEN CARRY law..you are allowed to walk down the street with a loaded pistol in plain sight..its perfectly legal..BUT..if you were to walk into a business or other building that has a sign stating "no guns"...than you cannot take that gun on that premises.. because the managers of that certain buiseness make the rules inside their building....just the same..The ODNR reckognizes that ohio has an open carry law..but the ODNR says.."you cant do that while hunting"..and the ODNR regulates HUNTING LAWS..so the hunting law would supercede the open carry law. Thus making it illegal.


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> boy i love all this quoting..
> 
> 
> 
> to the OP, im sorry this got off track, but im glad this has come up as an issue.. open carry is legal in ohio..





not a problem..this thread actually has turned into a very informative debate..


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> I think I can clear this up a little..my buddy is a LEO..Basically..Ohio DOES have an OPEN CARRY law..you are allowed to walk down the street with a loaded pistol in plain sight..its perfectly legal..BUT..if you were to walk into a business or other building that has a sign stating "no guns"...than you cannot take that gun on that premises.. because the managers of that certain buiseness make the rules inside their building....just the same..The ODNR reckognizes that ohio has an open carry law..but the ODNR says.."you cant do that while hunting"..and the ODNR regulates HUNTING LAWS..so the hunting law would supercede the open carry law. Thus making it illegal.


I haven't had a chance to call yet, going to try Monday morning. But what you're saying here does make sense if I consider going hunting, like going inside a buisness. The law says you can't do it, then I see how I'm wrong. But I'm still gonna call and have a ranger explain it to me so I'm positive.


----------



## Roscoe

I don't believe Coyotes will try to attack a Human.Talked to a feller who spent years alone in the woods and I asked him about Coyotes.He said the only strange encounter with Coyotes was when something woke him up one night and he looked up and 2 Coyotes were standing over him,face to face.He said they just smelled for a little while and then took off.He said he saw and heard them all the time but never a problem.



Roscoe


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> I haven't had a chance to call yet, going to try Monday morning. But what you're saying here does make sense if I consider going hunting, like going inside a buisness. The law says you can't do it, then I see how I'm wrong. But I'm still gonna call and have a ranger explain it to me so I'm positive.


Please do..and let us know what you find out


----------



## Ring

Hunting Methods

Unless otherwise indicated, game may be taken with longbow, crossbow, *or any caliber handgun*, rifle, shotgun (10 gauge or smaller), or airgun. Be safe and choose the appropriate method for the species. See Public Hunting Lands, Pages 40-41.


----------



## Rabbeye

We killed 11 coyotes this week deer hunting. They are thick in the area I hunt. One weighed almost 60 lbs which seemed really big to us. None of these coyotes were aggressive, in fact all were running away or unaware of our presence. I have to doubt these stories of aggressive coyotes. I think it is more like aggressive imaginations.


----------



## ostbucks98

im sure a few of the above stories are true but most are just rhetoric to fuel the kill em all movement. which is fine by me, i can do without them. 99% of the people who are purchasing new rifles to hunt coyote's will be very disappointed. i look for the market place to be loaded with good deals in about 6 months.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite

Rabbeye said:


> We killed 11 coyotes this week deer hunting. They are thick in the area I hunt. One weighed almost 60 lbs which seemed really big to us. None of these coyotes were aggressive, in fact all were running away or unaware of our presence. I have to doubt these stories of aggressive coyotes. I think it is more like aggressive imaginations.


were any of you dragging deer in the dark?


----------



## SMBHooker

This has been one of the better informative discussions in some time, thx all. 

Wife just got me a scope for Christmas , hope to have a yote in its crosshairs after the new year . . just need to find a proper place to hunt. 

Before this thread I had no clue on these regs of carrying a sidearm while hunting. I just assumed everyone did, no thought came to me why it should be illegal? Sounds like with a CCL it's a non issue.


----------



## Lundy

Ring said:


> Hunting Methods
> 
> *Unless otherwise indicated*, game may be taken with longbow, crossbow, *or any caliber handgun*, rifle, shotgun (10 gauge or smaller), or airgun. Be safe and choose the appropriate method for the species. See Public Hunting Lands, Pages 40-41.


_Concealed Carry 

A person possessing a valid Concealed Carry license may carry their concealed weapon while hunting, but it may not be used to shoot, shoot at, or kill any wild animal.
_

_A Hunter CAN NOT do the following;

4.Carry a handgun while hunting deer during the antlerless deer muzzleloader season, the deer muzzleloader season, and the archery season; have more than one firearm while hunting deer; carry a handgun being used during hunting in a concealed manner. 
_


----------



## Bulldawg

ostbucks98 said:


> im sure a few of the above stories are true but most are just rhetoric to fuel the kill em all movement. which is fine by me, i can do without them. 99% of the people who are purchasing new rifles to hunt coyote's will be very disappointed. i look for the market place to be loaded with good deals in about 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You said man , calling in and shooting coyotes is no easy task in Ohio . It makes deer huntin look super easy . A lot of guys think they can go out in the woods , play a rabbit sound and they come running . I WISH it was that easy , I have dedicated the last 3 winters to coyote hunting and have only shot 3, had other opportunities but missed ! A few of my farms I am resorting to baiting for while then returning to set snares , calling has deemed itself useless . If you want rid of the coyotes the best way to do it is trapping .


----------



## Bulldawg

SMBHooker said:


> This has been one of the better informative discussions in some time, thx all.
> 
> Wife just got me a scope for Christmas , hope to have a yote in its crosshairs after the new year . . just need to find a proper place to hunt.
> 
> Before this thread I had no clue on these regs of carrying a sidearm while hunting. I just assumed everyone did, no thought came to me why it should be illegal? Sounds like with a CCL it's a non issue.


Make sure you get as many places as possible , those coyotes become very educated very fast . I have 12 different farms for coyote hunting and those don't get me very far . For example most of the time on a 100 acre tract of ground you may only get two sets out of that . You may call a coyote in , but a lot of the time you may never see it because it will circle so far down wind of you you won't even know it was there . The more there are educated they are almost impossible to call in .


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum

Correct! Ohio is an open carry state. You may get a million questions but they can't site you because it's legal.


----------



## Lundy

Cetchum -N- Eatum said:


> Correct! Ohio is an open carry state. You may get a million questions but they can't site you because it's legal.


Except as detailed in the hunting regulations. Deviations of those regulations could and most likely would result in you being cited, open carry state law or not.


----------



## Dovans

Roscoe said:


> I don't believe Coyotes will try to attack a Human.Talked to a feller who spent years alone in the woods and I asked him about Coyotes.He said the only strange encounter with Coyotes was when something woke him up one night and he looked up and 2 Coyotes were standing over him,face to face.He said they just smelled for a little while and then took off.He said he saw and heard them all the time but never a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Found a magazine at work today. Called Predator Nation. One of the first articles is about the escalating attacks on humans by Coyotes. It cite a couple examples, one most noteworthy was a little girl that was Killed in a urban setting. They also cite a study done by The Ohio State University on coyote attacks. Interesting magazine. Glad someone left it in the slot by the register. (usually meant for National Inquirer)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Dovans said:


> Found a magazine at work today. Called Predator Nation. One of the first articles is about the escalating attacks on humans by Coyotes. It cite a couple examples, one most noteworthy was a little girl that was Killed in a urban setting. They also cite a study done by The Ohio State University on coyote attacks. Interesting magazine. Glad someone left it in the slot by the register. (usually meant for National Inquirer)


No way that article is gonna be biased! Not saying the stories aren't true. Any statistics you can share?


----------



## idontknow316

With all due respect to everyone, I don't see the confusion. Open carry It's legal, except while pursuing wild game unless you have a ccw permit. Pretty simple.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe

Tracks in the snow indicate that they are coming into my yard again. Saturday night 2 came all the way up to my patio. They did this several winters ago. I killed 2 in a weeks time with my 223 and the rest left. One day during the summer I let my dog out and before I closed the door there were 5 coyotes 30 yards and closing fast. I grabbed the closest gun which was a 10-22 in the pantry and unloaded on them. No confirmed kills that morning, but I hit several. I get trail cam pictures of them hanging out in the back yard at the exact time that I let my dog out at night, they patterned me. So yes, they do get bold and aggressive.


----------



## supercanoe

Tracks in the snow indicate that they are coming into my yard again. Saturday night 2 came all the way up to my patio. They did this several winters ago. I killed 2 in a weeks time with my 223 and the rest left. One day during the summer I let my dog out and before I closed the door there were 5 coyotes 30 yards and closing fast. I grabbed the closest gun which was a 10-22 in the pantry and unloaded on them. No confirmed kills that morning, but I hit several. I get trail cam pictures of them hanging out in the back yard at the exact time that I let my dog out at night, they patterned me. So yes, they do get bold and aggressive.


----------



## Dovans

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No way that article is gonna be biased! Not saying the stories aren't true. Any statistics you can share?


Any statistics I repeated would be from the article. Tried to find a web site for the magazine but couldnt find one. I did find the study done by The Ohio State University. 

http://urbancoyoteresearch.com/WhiteandGehrt_CoyoteAttacks.pdf

I dont find it hard to believe that coyote's would attack someone. Hunger does weird things to animals. Much like what crack does to a drug addict when they have none. The article did state majority of victims were under the age of ten. (If I recall correctly) With the name of the magazine what it is, I certainly agree with you on that there could be _some bias_ Interesting Mag though. Nice photos. I wouldnt buy it again. If I did coyote, wolf, bobcat hunting I probably would though.


----------



## 9Left

Rabbeye said:


> We killed 11 coyotes this week deer hunting. They are thick in the area I hunt. One weighed almost 60 lbs which seemed really big to us. None of these coyotes were aggressive, in fact all were running away or unaware of our presence. I have to doubt these stories of aggressive coyotes. I think it is more like aggressive imaginations.


I don't think they are aggressive either...but on that particular night..in that particular situation...that coyote was very aggressive...I wasn't asking you to doubt my story..I was asking for info or advice on why that may have happened...the whole reason for posting it was because it seemed very out the norm for coyote behavior


----------



## Rabbeye

Maybe they weren't coyotes but wolves!!!!


----------



## supercanoe

They are part wolf. Eastern coyotes have wolf DNA from cross breeding with wolves in the Great Lakes states where their territories overlap. The coyotes that we have here are larger than the coyotes out west.


----------



## foundationfisher

the 'yotes i've ever encountered always took off like a rocket as soon as they saw or winded me. last spring i was hunting mushrooms and 4 deer came running through the woods. they stopped about 50 yards away, looking behind them. they took off, and i heard something coming behind them. another deer or mushroom hunter i figured. here comes a coyote. i yelled at it, and it just looked at me, and trotted after the deer.some of them are losing their fear of people. heard a rumor at work about a guy attacked on a golf course here in ohio, on a golf cart. northern or northeastern ohio i heard. anyone else hear this?


----------



## Mr. A

Unfortunately I live in a subdivision. After returning home late on night I was unloading the van standing not 15' from the street when 2 faulted came waltzing down the middle of the road? I yelled at them thinking it would scare return off but the just slowed down and stared at me. Then turned and made a B-line for the neighbors back yard where his happy dog was sounding off. Against my better judgement I knocked and told the neighbor to bring his dog in.

Now that the snow is here I see the paw prints all over outside our tense, I just keep forgetting to tell my wife about it! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## Ring

pack of coy's attack a big deer after it was shot by a bow hunter... on video

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/2013/11/13/graphic-video-coyotes-attack-ohio-buck/


----------



## SConner

When I lived in NE Ohio there was farm fields across the street from our house and one day watched a coyote following 2-3 yards behind a farmer tilling the field. Got out the binocs and saw that he was picking off rodents that the tiller was kicking up. I don't know if you would call this aggressive, but the animal certainly did not seem to be afraid of a tractor dragging a tiller.


----------



## Hook N Book

I remember the fellow that was attcked in Colorado a couple of mounths ago by a pack of yote's. This story was on the news. Here's the link.

http://kdvr.com/2013/10/16/man-suffers-injuries-while-fighting-off-3-attacking-coyotes/


----------



## Snakecharmer

Roscoe said:


> I don't believe Coyotes will try to attack a Human.Talked to a feller who spent years alone in the woods and I asked him about Coyotes.He said the only strange encounter with Coyotes was when something woke him up one night and he looked up and 2 Coyotes were standing over him,face to face.He said they just smelled for a little while and then took off.He said he saw and heard them all the time but never a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


A lady in the Cleveland Metro Parks got bit by a yote on a park trail a couple years back.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Hook N Book said:


> I remember the fellow that was attcked in Colorado a couple of mounths ago by a pack of yote's. This story was on the news. Here's the link.
> 
> http://kdvr.com/2013/10/16/man-suffers-injuries-while-fighting-off-3-attacking-coyotes/


Dayum! Lucky he was young and strong or that may have been a very different story. Imagine if that had been a kid or an older person.

That video of the buck attack reminded me of a story I heard. Coyotes won't actually kill a cow's new calf, they will circle making the mother turn around to protect her calf until she eventually steps on it and kills it. They return later after the mother abandons it.


----------



## Mushijobah

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=571_1347895431"]LiveLeak.com - Coyote Attack in British Colombia Canada[/ame]


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Mushijobah said:


> LiveLeak.com - Coyote Attack in British Colombia Canada


That video needs renamed, Goofball asking to get bitten by a coyote! 
Hey, hey, hey, hey, heeeeeey, ouch.


----------

